# ALT / Miro Wheels - What size hubcentric rings?



## JDM-VW (Feb 8, 2008)

i need to know the size of the center bore..

for both the hub rings and for caps


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: ALT / Miro Wheels - What size hubcentric rings? (JDM-VW)*

u need them for those?








I was going to buy some from someone and they told me they didnt have any


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: ALT / Miro Wheels - What size hubcentric rings? (pyro2001vr6)*

You need em, I am 99% sure it was 73mm to 57.1mm.
Ill check tomorrow.


----------



## bootymac (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: ALT / Miro Wheels - What size hubcentric rings? (JDM-VW)*

73mm OD to 57.1mm ID. I bought these: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWDVW


----------



## JDM-VW (Feb 8, 2008)

sweet thanks, what about center caps 
anything but the ones that come with em


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3720675


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

man i cant wait to get mine on next week


----------



## JDM-VW (Feb 8, 2008)

who knows about center caps !!!


----------



## JDM-VW (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: (JDM-VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JDM-VW* »_who knows about center caps !!!


----------



## JDM-VW (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## JDM-VW (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: (JDM-VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JDM-VW* »_TTT


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (JDM-VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JDM-VW* »_who knows about center caps !!!

I know its impossible to find vw ones that fit perfectly


----------



## JDM-VW (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: (.Mark.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.Mark.* »_
I know its impossible to find vw ones that fit perfectly


----------



## JDM-VW (Feb 8, 2008)

???


----------



## JDM-VW (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: (JDM-VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JDM-VW* »_???


----------



## tim00 jti (Feb 1, 2008)

peel off alt sticker.
put on vw sticker.


----------



## JDM-VW (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: (tim00 jti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tim00 jti* »_peel off alt sticker.
put on vw sticker.

and the size?
73mm, 70mm?


----------



## akoehler (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (JDM-VW)*

measure it or PM watgolf


----------



## JDM-VW (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: (akoehler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *akoehler* »_measure it or PM watgolf

well if the center bore is 73mm will that be the cap size ?


----------



## JDM-VW (Feb 8, 2008)

keep bumping


----------



## JDM-VW (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: (JDM-VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JDM-VW* »_keep bumping


----------



## JDM-VW (Feb 8, 2008)

Caps Caps Caps


----------



## vwitalianman! (Apr 3, 2008)

bbs reps FTL


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

cap size is roughly 70mm


----------



## <Owen> (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: (tim00 jti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tim00 jti* »_peel off alt sticker.
put on vw sticker.
ding ding ding we have a winner


----------



## CNY_VDUB (Nov 2, 2001)

*Re: (01)*

I need the hubcentric size too, but for a MKV application.


----------

